# Need computer help



## 6.5 Fan (Apr 21, 2022)

Yesterday my lap top screen suddenly turned all colors a purple hue. Reds, greens and yellows are gone and a blueish purple is now displayed. Don't think i hit any buttons to do this, was on a auction site and returning to my home base when this happened. Tried rooting around in settings, no luck. 
 So is this thing ready for the scrap heap? About 4 or 5 years old and hasn't worked very good since new, ya note to self don't buy next one from Costco. Oh ya, please don't give me a lot of technical info, i barely know how to turn it on and off.


----------



## Susquatch (Apr 21, 2022)

Sounds like it's fritzed to me. 

You can try connecting an external monitor (or even a tv) using the HDMI output if you have one. 

Not a great way to use it, but it will allow you to get your data off if it without taking it to someone who can remove and copy the hard drive. And it will work in a pinch.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 21, 2022)

There's a ribbon cable essentially running from the main body to the screen, probably a break in it somewhere. Not really worth fixing but a screen replacement is sometimes possible.

As for new, I like Lenovo myself but it's hard to give specific recommendations without a budget


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Apr 21, 2022)

Ok, thanks guys. It still works just has a funky color, this lap top was under 500 bucks tax included. Don't plan on spending much more than that, maybe up to 700 tops. Not much data on this machine just my favorites list as i don't use it for much other than visiting sites like this one. Not much help when it comes to cows, daughter looks after cow records now. I could attach this pos to my clay pigeon thrower and have at it with the old 870.


----------



## Susquatch (Apr 21, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> There's a ribbon cable essentially running from the main body to the screen, probably a break in it somewhere. Not really worth fixing but a screen replacement is sometimes possible.
> 
> As for new, I like Lenovo myself but it's hard to give specific recommendations without a budget



I used to fix stuff like that but gave up as prices dropped for nicer and nicer machines to the point where the new machine was cheaper than the parts. Also, they must use some kind of micro person to run those wires and ribbon cables but I have big hands that are now shaking with age. As a condolence prize, I don't need a paint mixer/shaker anymore.

@6.5 Fan is a farmer so I'd bet his hands are big too and prolly won't handle it any better than mine.


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 21, 2022)

I used to build and fix computers, but the chains have me way ou-tpriced.  As @SomeGuy has said the cable is the first place to look - but it may also be a driver chip malfunction.

After 5 years, repairs are possible, but they usually cost more than a decent budget laptop new.

I just bought a 3 year old gaming/business laptop with a lot of memory for 300$, to replace the laptop destroyed in the  accident.  A screen repair would cost more.


----------

